

Gamification: The Art of Attracting and Keeping Users - CowboyRobot
http://www.drdobbs.com/web-development/gamification-the-art-of-attracting-and-k/240003409

======
Zenst
Not sure I like the term `gamification` as a word for client retention -
sounds too manipulative and underhand for what it is. Like gaming somebody, or
playing somebody - that type of contextual angle. But that may be a cultural
thing being British.

That said in the way it's outlined it is maybe better than the old "carrot and
stick" approach, which is in effect what it is. Suppose in many ways it is
getting word of mouth and making it marketable. If you have a good product
then the customers will come and stay, though if you make drastic changes to
gain new clients/customers you may alienate your existing clients/customer
base. No golden solution to be found here.

------
gizzlon
The concept is very interesting.. But this is a bad introduction =(

Saw a presentation a while ago that hooked me, can't watch it now, but think
it was this one:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZGCPap7GkY>
[http://www.slideshare.net/dings/meaningful-play-getting-
gami...](http://www.slideshare.net/dings/meaningful-play-getting-gamification-
right)

